# Almost New.....



## Al Fresco (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello there. I have looked, promise! Can someone point me in the right direction as to where I should be advertising a Tivo for sale?

I bought two and am happily using one. The other has been in the loft for the last 18 months. I brought it home and plugged it in initially and then back into the box it went. Just before Christmas it came out for an update to the latest software, then......back into the box. Still has the plastic on the front! Lifetime subscription naturally.

Any advice much appreciated.

Al Fresco


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Only place I know of is Ebay.


----------



## shozoku (Oct 6, 2004)

do you have a price in mind? 
hope im not breaking any forum rules by suggesting this but im sure there are plenty of people here that would buy your tivo as a second unit or for friends/family... at a fair price


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I second that!


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 26, 2006)

Apologies for the delay. I have been taking the advice offered and looking through ebay.

Comparing what I have with some of the "offerings" on ebay, I think £300 plus p and p seems fair. Just to remember, this is in the box, as new.  

Al Fresco


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I know someone who might be interested but just to be clear of any doubt:

*This is a bog standard "out of the box" 40gb TiVo with lifetime sub.*

Where are you?


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello, 

I don't know about "out of the box"

It comes in it's original box. Still has the foam wrapper around the Tivo. New remote. Manuals. 40gb drive. Original. 

I don't know what else to say. It is in as new condition. Yes, I paid for the lifetime sub. This is confirmed by the on screen menu. 

I am near J25 on the M25.

Al Fresco


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

"out of the box" = euphamism for new unmodded etc, e.g as it came "out of the box"! - except for the sub of course.

Have emailed my pal who is interested so he may pop up here shortly. Not currently a member. Reasonably enough local to pick up too (Essex A12).

Cheers

PS: No commission required!


----------



## Champion750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Al Fresco, my friend 'kiNel' said that you have TiVo that you wish to sell. I'm interest in just a basic TiVo as I am just starting with this concept. What are you offering and what is your best price?

Champion750


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 26, 2006)

For the answer to your questions please read the information above.

I shall leave this open for a day or so for interested parties and then move to ebay as suggested earlier.

Many thanks  

Al Fresco


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, no further interest and no reply from The Champ !

thanks anyway

Al Fresco


----------

